# Half-a-grand!



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me be the first to call attention to the eclipse of the 500 post mark by *ChamberNut*! Good on ya, CN!!

And (he whispered apprehensively), OPUS67 is inexorably continuing his assault on the 1,000 mark!

Considering the aftermath of sincere well-wishes on high post-counts, I suggest we adopt the theatrical tradition... "_Break a leg, guys!!_"


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I tried the curbing the rate for sometime. I was successful for just a few days.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks CTP. The number of posts doesn't mean anything, it's just a number. 

I'd much rather have at least 500 Classical CD's in my library.  

Anyways, this site is a wonderful resource, and I am looking forward to the next 500 posts.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> And (he whispered apprehensively), OPUS67 is inexorably continuing his assault on the 1,000 mark!


And, quite without fanfare and in his own inimitable way, *Opus67* has now crested 1,000 posts!!

Let's give it up for *Opus*!   We're lucky you post here. Thanks!

P.S.: Don't spread yourself too thin(!):


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> And, quite without fanfare and in his own inimitable way, *Opus67* has now crested 1,000 posts!!
> 
> Let's give it up for *Opus*!


Thanks, but the days I counted in base 10 are long gone. Now the big number is 23 posts away.   



> We're lucky you post here. Thanks!


Frankly, I'm the lucky one to have friendly Wagnerites, Handelians, Chamber-nuts and Bachaholics, from halfway across the planet, share their knowledge and enthusiasm with me.


----------

